# Vor mir



## InMotion

Kann dieser Satz von einem Rammstein Lied zwei verschiedene Bedeutungen haben? 
Stirb nicht vor mir:
1- No mueras antes que yo
2- No mueras delante mío
Danke.

Wenn ich Fehler mache, korrigiere bitte mich.


----------



## kt_81

Sí, en principio es posible.

Pero parece que en la canción ellos quieren decir "no mueras antes que yo".



> Ich warte hier
> Don't die before I do
> Ich warte hier
> Stirb nicht vor mir


----------



## InMotion

Teniendo en cuenta lo que dice en esa parte la mujer que canta sí, pero ella en una parte también dice "with his hands around my neck I close my eyes and pass away..." o algo por el estilo. 
Gracias, más allá del sentido en el contexto de la canción, era una duda sobre la oración por sí sola.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

InMotion said:


> 1- No mueras antes que yo.
> 2- No mueras delante mío de mí.



Pequeña correción.


----------



## Aurin

Dieser geschriebene Satz kann beide Bedeutungen haben. 
Soll er die Bedeutung antes que yo haben, liegt die Betonung auf "vor".
Bei "delante de mí" liegt die Betonung auf "mir".


----------



## DonManuel_CH

En la canción de Rammstein el significado de esta frase es "no mueras antes que yo".
Y en alemán, por cierto, se diría más bien "stirb nicht vor _meinen Augen_" para el otro significado.

Saludos!
Manuel


----------

